# Rejection Sensitive Dysphoria?



## DC333 (Oct 3, 2013)

This is something that I just heard about recently but I wonder if it could be part of SA. 

One of the criteria for this is (and here I quote):

“Question # 19: For your entire life have you always been much more sensitive than other people you know to rejection, teasing, and criticism?"

Does anyone else feel like this? Does anyone else feel like a part of them DIES every time they get rejected even if its only 'subtle'? (I put that in quotations because it still feels just as bad...) 

I feel like this happens to me all the time and it makes it hard for me to put myself out there. I know people are always saying that you can not build relationships without going out there and taking risks but I feel like I give and give and nothing ever gets returned. I hate being alone, but I can not face the rejection anymore. I feel like other people do not have nearly as many problems making friends and I don't understand why I have so many issues with it. I don't think of myself as socially awkward and I talk to people all the time, it just never develops into anything more than casual acquaintances. That feels like rejection to me, too.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes this has always been me but I am learning to let things go more now. I barely used to say two words to people because I was so afraid of being rejected. The thing is because of this I often come across as disinterested or ignorant. Some of my friends have said when they first met me they didn't think I liked them and they felt they couldn't speak to me when this wasn't the case at all..


----------



## jedidri (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been terrified of rejection for as long as I can remember. I also remember every rejection I've ever experienced, even from when I was about five or six years old. Unfortunately there is no way of making these memories go away, which fuels further anxiety and unwillingness to reach out to people. I think this is a problem for most people with SA though and a key element of the disorder.


----------

